

Webdriver Torso YouTube mystery clips' French connection - rukshn
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27238332

======
tedchs
A clone with HTML5 dynamic SVG and Web Audio API:

[https://googledrive.com/host/0Bwx2OOXEfCSgejJnZnpnei02QWs/re...](https://googledrive.com/host/0Bwx2OOXEfCSgejJnZnpnei02QWs/rectangles.html)

------
wglb
Shades of William Gibson's Pattern Recognition.

